
Ask HN: Is there any good reason to jailbreak iOS now? - RyanShook
Thinking about trying the Unc0ver jailbreak but having a hard time coming up with any good reason to...
======
getcrunk
Big one that comes to mind is a personal pain point. Automatically running
sync in the background for non apple backup. For example Google photos has to
be opened once to trigger a new back up

------
mister_hn
UI customisation, app sideload, possibility to use iPhone as mobile storage
(like Android phones) are good reasons

